# October 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are both great pictures! Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you! I can't wait to see the whole calander.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wowza! Great pics guys! congrats.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Congratulations to both of you! I can't wait to see the whole calander.


Yeh! Who is doing the calendar this year??


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

As much as I liked the photos I submitted, I can't argue with either of these as winners. Congratulations to both.


----------



## António Frazão (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to both!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Joe is in charge of th calender this year. Congrats to both winners. I love both of those pictures.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I think Joe is in charge of th calender this year. Congrats to both winners. I love both of those pictures.


 
Yes, after a very sad experience with one of our ex-members being in charge of our calendar, this year, it's going to be me ensuring, everything is in order.
Joe


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Bob-n-Tash Thanks for the congrats. I have to say, I loved the photos that you su bmitted, Magnus in the Mums and my very favorite.. your golden looking out on the misty lake. That photo was really wonderful. Hope you'll enter it again. I actually voted for both of them!


----------

